
The biggest and strangest batteries - atilev
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/03/business/energy-environment/biggest-batteries.html
======
zkms
The last one (ice storage air conditioning) is going to be a huge one. It
doesn't depend on cycling some useless process (like moving
water/rocks/air/electrons in and out of some potential gradient) -- rather, it
uses a process that already needs to happen (air conditioning and chilling)
and runs it at a higher efficiency and a lower price, by using cheaper night
electricity _and_ colder outside temperatures.

It also scales neatly up and down with the space being cooled; there's no
inefficiencies at small scales. It's possible to add such a system (with an
appropriate phase-change material) to most any air-conditioning installation
-- as long as there's a varying load (if it runs 24/7 with the same load, ice
storage won't do anything useful) and the system isn't weight-sensitive (i
wouldn't put this aboard an aeroplane, say), there's a potential.

------
anotheryou
Another nice gravity based one: [http://www.heindl-energy.com/gravity-
storage/idea-function.h...](http://www.heindl-energy.com/gravity-storage/idea-
function.html)

A piston of rock carved out of the land. For now just a concept though.

